# Rupture contrat engagement



## Thonybibi63 (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous
Nous avions trouvé une nounou alors que j’étais enceinte de 2 mois. Contrat engagement signée dans la foulée mais depuis la naissance, absolument aucune nouvelle et surtout des échos de plus en plus négatif de cette nounou. Elle ne répond pas à nos appel a été très distante la fois où nous l’avions vue à l improviste avant de prendre notre décision. Sans parler de la propreté de la maison tout autre que lors de notre visite prévue.
Nous n’avons Plus du tout confiance et avons trouvé une autre nounou
Du coup on lui dois 1/2 mois de salaire SAUF que sur ce que l’on a signé, il est juste marqué 130h/ semaine mais aucun tarif brut ou net, aucune mensualité, aucun horaire rien
Pour nous le contrat est donc caduc et l’on a signé  rien d autre.
Pour moi nous lui devons donc 1/2 mois de rien du tout. …
Des avis ?
Merci


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

difficile de vous répondre, je pense qu'il faut appeler la DIRRECT pour avoir une réponse, car voici un cas pour lequel je n'ai pas les compétences pour vous répondre, votre point de vu tient la route, ça vaut le coup de téléphoner pour en savoir plus.


----------



## mamytata (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je ne vois pas comment vous pouvez donner 1/2 mois de salaire sur un engagement où le montant n'est pas écrit.
Vous n'avez que le nombre d'heures et pas de tarif, aucune mensualisation, donc sur quoi vous baser ????

Je suis donc ok pour dire que cet engagement est caduque.


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

si rien n'est noté, il est possible que l'employeur doivent le minimum légal ( 2,97 brut) sur 130 h par mois en année complète, il vaut mieux se renseigner avant de décider, mais auprès des services compétents


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Comme Liline je pense que si aucun taux horaire ni aucune mensu il faut alors à minima régler avec le taux horaire brut minimum car le contrat ne pourrait pas être en dessous quoi qu'il arrive.

Ce que je trouve dommage c'est d'avoir signé cet engagement, bloquant sa place, alors que vous aviez déjà un doute avant l'ayant trouvée distante lors d'une visite imprévue.


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

en tout cas, cela confirme que les engagements réciproques sont assez souvent source de problème, j'ai eu un appel il y a quelques jours pour septembre 2023, je lui ai dit que je ne prendrais pas de décision si tôt avant la date, car elle comme moi pouvions avoir des changements de projets en cours de route.


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Idem Liline ;-)


----------



## Sbsb (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pour avoir beaucoup lu sur le site d’un ********************************************************, je dirai que votre engagement réciproque ne vaut rien 
Vous parlez de 130/ semaine, il vous manque le nombre d’heures travaillées par semaine, le nombre de semaines travaillées, année complète ou incomplète, et le taux horaire brut


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Alors 130h /sem ça me parait impossible cela doit être 130h/mois.
On ne peut préjuger que c'est une AI puisque ce n'est pas précisé je pense qu'un tribunal dirait qu'alors par défaut c'est en AC.
On ne peut pas dire le taux horaire brut puisqu'il n'est pas indiqué donc par défaut en tout cas il ne pourrait pas être en dessous du salaire minimum des AMs.
Maintenant est ce que le tribunal dirait que forcément l'accord ne vaut rien? Tant qu'on n'a pas été a tribunal on ne peut pas en avoir la certitude.
N'oublions pas que le document a bien été signé par les 2 parties et qu'aucune des 2 ne s'est demandée à ce moment là 1/2 mois de combien? Sauf que l'AM est bien en cas de désengagement celle qui subit alors un préjudice.
Dans le cas inverse où ce serait l'AM qui rompait l'engagement le PE aussi trouverait normal de recevoir une indemnité sinon à quoi sert d'avoir signé un engagement?

Donc on peut tjrs tenter de dire à l'AM que le doc ne vaut rien mais si elle va au tribunal il n'est pas si certain que c'est ce qu'il dira et si elle va au tribunal *et* gagne le PE devra aussi rembourser les frais de justice en plus.
C'est pourquoi je conseillerai de la jouer honnêtement en proposant 1/2 mois brut de 130h au SMIC des AMs ce que l'AM pourrait bien accepter en sachant qu'elle n'a pas pris garde de faire mentionner son taux horaire (si tant est qu'elle pensait à plus). A vouloir trop jouer on ne gagne pas toujours...

Ceci étant dit je trouve un peu surprenant d'avoir pu s'engager à travailler ensemble sans savoir pour quel taux horaire? 
Si je devais juger l'affaire au tribunal je pense que je demanderai si aucune des 2 parties n'a vraiment pas une trace écrite même dans un autre document concernant le taux horaire...

Bien sur ce n'est que mon avis qui vaut ce qu'il vaut.

Quoi qu'il arrive le plus important à mon sens c'est que vous ayez trouvé quelqu'un qui vous inspire confiance car c'est bien ça l'essentiel pour votre bébé.


----------



## Petuche (15 Octobre 2022)

Moi comme les collègues je pense qu'il faut régler la moitié des 130h sûrement mensuel et non semaine. Comme aucun montant d'indiquer je pense effectivement qu'il faut prendre le smic horaire. Il ne faut pas oublier que les PE sont aussi responsables que l'assmat dans le cas d'un doc. mal renseigné.  D'autre part aucun futur PE n'est venu chez moi à l'improviste pour une visite surprise. D'ailleurs sans être prévenu et pendant le temps d'accueil ils ne serait pas rentrer. Et ça pour moi c'est déjà un signe de non confiance. ..


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Octobre 2022)

Confiance l'un de mes mots fétiche ! sans elle rien n'est possible ...


----------



## Thonybibi63 (15 Octobre 2022)

merci pour vos réponse, nous allons contacter les services compétents pour trouver une réponse et c'est effectivement un total mensuel.
bonne soirée


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Octobre 2022)

Quelque chose m'interpelle dans le post de la postante, elle dit avoir signé un contrat engagement réciproque....le contrat + l'engagement ? Comment se peut il qu'il n'y ait pas de montant de salaire sur un contrat...
Et une autre chose m'interpelle, c'est la visite à l'improviste....je comprends que votre assmat n'ait pas été contente de cette visite surprise. On a assez de visite surprise avec nos puers alors si les parents s'y mettent aussi ....
Ma maison est aussi dérangée après le passage des enfants....si tout était rangé le soir, ça devrait interpeller les parents justement....et le week-end je fais comme bon me semble, je n'accueille pas donc parfois je ne fais le ménage que le dimanche pour le lundi, certains samedi je décompresse....
Je pense que chacun /chacune d'entre nous a tendance à faire un ménage plus appuyé quand on reçoit du monde ....alors que quand on ne reçoit personne, on a aussi le droit au lâcher prise. Du moment que les jours de travail la maison est propre, je vois pas où est le problème....


----------



## Thonybibi63 (15 Octobre 2022)

je savais qu'en postant sur ce site il y'aurait une defence plus appuyé pour l'assitante maternel. Nous avons uniquement signé un engagement reciproque, pas de contrat. On avait evoqué les tarifs mais rien n'a été marqué sur cet engagement et nous n'avons pas signé de contrat avec ces tarifs.
Pour la visite, je me suis emballé, ca n'était pas à l'improviste puisque c'est a la demande de la nounou que nous sommes allé la voir tel jour à tel heure mais le rdv avait été donné le matin même. 
quoi qu'il en soit, pour plusieurs autre raisons nous n'avons plus confiance et ne respecterons pas l'engagement. 
Après, malheureusement tout est question d'argent donc si je peux eviter de payer, je le ferais mais d'un autre coté, je prefere payer et ne pas laisser mon enfants avec la boule aux ventre le matin. Si mon avocat et le RAM me parle de tarif minimum, je ferais ainsi.
Merci a vous


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Octobre 2022)

Et bien alors payez. La moitié de 120h au montant du tarif horaire minimum conventionnel si aucun tarif horaire n'avait été précisé. 
Cela me semble être la logique. Après tout c'est vous qui décidez de ne pas lui confier votre enfant.


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

Il ne faut pas se sentir froissé pour une réponse qui correspond aux informations que vous avez données, si vos infos sont fausses, la réponse ne pourra pas vous correspondre, c'est normal.
Moi aussi, je trouve étrange de signer un engagement sans mettre un minimum d'infos, et les visites surprises, personne n'aime ça, normal qu'il y ai des réactions, si ensuite, vous dites que c'était sur RDV, c'est forcément différent.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Octobre 2022)

En effet je suis d'accord avec  @liline17 , vous avez donné des infos qui apparemment ne sont pas conformes à la réalité et pour vous répondre, nous n'avons comme base que les informations que vous nous donnez. Par conséquent ne vous étonnez pas de ma réponse. Sur votre premier post vous inscrivez contrat engagement réciproque....donc celà m'a questionné....puis ensuite vous inscrivez visite imprévue.... Forcément on se demande si vous n'aviez pas envie de la piéger....mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. 
Donc si c'est vous qui changez d'avis alors que vous aviez signé un engagement réciproque, vous lui devez un demi salaire brut. Vous dites chercher à ne pas le lui régler et vous venez sur ce forum pour que l'on vous y aide. Alors personnellement, je ne vous aiderai pas à ne pas respecter votre engagement. Que vous n'ayez plus confiance en elle, que vous ayez trouvé quelqu'un d'autre, y a pas de soucis....mais c'est votre choix de rompre l'engagement pris et signé, donc il faut assumer les conséquences de votre décision.... voilà pour mon avis perso qui n'engage que moi.
Vous seriez une assmat qui renoncerait à l'engagement signé que je conseillerai à l'AM la même chose, d'assumer son choix en payant ce qu'elle doit aux parents employeurs qui se retrouveraient dans l'embarras de devoir trouver à la hâte une autre AM. Là c'est votre AM qui va se retrouver en galère de devoir chercher à la hâte un nouveau contrat


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Octobre 2022)

Et de plus je rajouterai que si le salaire a été évoqué, vous le connaissez, donc vous cherchez juste à ne pas payer ce que vous lui devez , juste parce que ce n'est pas inscrit sur l'engagement réciproque....je trouve cela pas très cool pour l'AM....


----------



## liline17 (16 Octobre 2022)

quand je vois la vitesse à laquelle vous vous vexez, alors que l'erreur vient de vous, je me demande si vous ne cherchez pas une excuse pour ne pas embauchez l'AM que vous avez choisi, peut être que vous avez trouvé une AM moins chère, ou plus près de chez vous et que pour conserver votre amour propre sensible, vous lui cherchez pleins de défauts, peut être qu'elle a réellement les défauts que vous lui trouvez, mais vu votre réaction et votre manière de mettre tout le monde dans le même panier, j'ai un doute.
La réponse de Nounou22 était très mesurée, je vous invite à un peu plus d'ouverture d'esprit pour que la relation avec votre prochaine AM se passe mieux.


----------



## kikine (16 Octobre 2022)

Thonybibi63 a dit: 


> Contrat engagement signée dans la foulée mais depuis la naissance, absolument aucune nouvelle et surtout des échos de plus en plus négatif de cette nounou. Elle ne répond pas à nos appel a été très distante la fois où nous l’avions vue à l improviste avant de prendre notre décision.


ce sont vos mots puis dans un autre post vous dites 


Thonybibi63 a dit: 


> ca n'était pas à l'improviste puisque c'est a la demande de la nounou que nous sommes allé la voir tel jour à tel heure mais le rdv avait été donné le matin même.
> quoi qu'il en soit, pour plusieurs autre raisons nous n'avons plus confiance et ne respecterons pas l'engagement.


vous vous contredisez...

et comme vous dites tout est question d'argent, oui cela ressemble fort a un pe qui fait tout pour ne pas payer (ce sont vos mots encore une fois)
alors faudrait savoir... elle répond au téléphone ou pas?
sachez quand même que nous travaillons aussi et que parfois nous ne sommes pas dispo pour décrocher, et le soir après une journée de 10 ou 12h de cris d'enfant dans les oreilles, nous avons aussi autre chose a faire...
un sms dans ce cas est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux...

toujours est il que oui vous avez quand même signé un document qui vous engage, pas sûre que vous ayez gain de cause aux prud'homme si l'am y va...
mais bon puisque visiblement vous avez les moyen de payer un avocat qui revient surement + cher que l'indemnité au tarif minimum, les soucis et le temps perdu avec une procédure incertaine..... c'est vous qui voyez...

en tout je souhaite bon courage a votre future am....


----------



## Titine15 (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis d'accord avec toi Kikine.
Bizarre cette histoire.
Moi je pense que les parents ont trouvés moins cher chez une autre assmat.
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez un AVOCAT ??? et bien dis-donc çà me ferait peur de travailler avec des PE qui précisent ce fait ... vous ne voulez plus et ass mat car vous n'avez plus confiance ??? vous écoutez les "on dit" mais attention beaucoup d'ass mat se tirent dans les pattes pour récupérer le contrat d'une collègue !!! ce n'était pas propre c'est à dire ???


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Octobre 2022)

Je vous trouve dures les filles.....
Si la maman a quelque chose à devoir elle le paiera.
Mais si la loi est en sa faveur je ne vois pas pourquoi elle débourserait quoi que ce soit.
Car vous n'allez quand même pas me dire que l'Ass Mat est dans les clous aussi, d'avoir accepté de signer un engagement réciproque où ne figurent pas le taux horaire, le nombre de semaines par an, les horaires.
Une Ass Mat même pas fichue de signer un engagement réciproque nickel, et qui ne donne plus signe de vie.

C'est à se demander si ça n'arrangerait pas l'Ass Mat que ce contrat ne sa fasse pas finalement.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 , on a que la version du PE qui change au gré du vent dès qu'on lui fait remarquer que son comportement n'est pas irréprochable....donc je pense que si on avait le point de vue de l'AM, on serait probablement surpris et on ne donnerait peut être pas le même conseil.
Maintenant le PE a un avocat donc celui ci sera mieux placé que n'importe qui d'autre pour lui fournir l'information de ce qu'elle doit à son AM. Probablement qu'il y a des torts des 2 côtes....


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon on sait qu'on ne peut pas s'engager en dessous du minimum légal horaire. La partie de desengageant avant le début de l'accueil devra dédommager l'autre à minima sur cette base. Aucun tarif horaire n'étant précisé sur l'engagement réciproque, c'est sûr cette base que la partie qui se dédit doit indemniser l'autre partie. Il n'y a rien de dur dans cette façon de voir les choses. Et j'ai du mal à croire qu'on ne parle pas tarif avant la signature d'un tel document ! 🤔 L'ass mat a pu remettre une grille de tarification au futur employeur. A tout le moins cela a certainement été évoqué. L'erreur a été de ne pas reporter ces éléments sur l'engagement réciproque c'est certain.  Jouer sur cette faille est, mais ce n'est que mon avis, mesquin. Et j'ajouterai : tant mieux pour notre collègue que cet accueil ne se fasse pas avec elle. C'est très certainement un mal pour un bien !


----------



## mamytata (16 Octobre 2022)

catie6432

J'ai moi même signé 2 engagements réciproque sans que les parents ne me demande le tarif horaire. 

La seule chose qui les intéressaient, c'était moi et ma façon de faire, ainsi que l'environnement.

Donc sur l'engagement réciproque, nous avions le nbr d'heures semaines, le nbr de semaines ainsi que les horaires.

Je leur ai donné le tarif que j'avais calculé par maïl ensuite. Tout le monde était ok avec ça, et pourtant je suis cher (mais ils le savaient), je ne cache rien.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Octobre 2022)

Cela ne change rien au fait que je dédommagement ne peut être inférieur au minimum horaire légal.


----------



## Petuche (16 Octobre 2022)

Kikine et Liline je suis à 100% d'accord avec vous. Je pense que la postante nous à demande conseille en tricotant un peu la réalité. Mais là réalité c'est que d'une manière ou d'une autre il faut régler à  l'assmat  la moitié des heures qui étaient indiquées. Elle, elle se retrouve sans ce contrat sur lequel elle comptait,  alors que les PE ont retrouvé une assmat...


----------



## Dodo95 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je suis surprise que des parents signent un engagement réciproque sans connaître le taux horaire de l’assistante maternelle. C’est du jamais vu !!!!
Les informations données sont fausses, maintenant on fait intervenir un avocat.
Je pense qu’il y a manifestement volonté de ne pas payer l’assistante maternelle prétextant ne pas savoir le taux horaire. Que d’efforts pour ne pas sortir son chéquier


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Si l’engagement réciproque est convenablement bien établi, et au niveau du 1/2 mois de salaire encaissé ou chèque en mains, il n’y a aucun souci.

Je pense que l’AM avait PEUT-ÊTRE pas mis toutes les infos car dès le départ, elle n’en voulait pas et le gardait à défaut de ne rien trouver. Pas très élégant certes, mais n’aurait même pas dû le faire tout simplement.

 J’ai eu une demande d’un parent en urgence, car son AM l’avait « lâchée » 3 semaines avant. Par curiosité j’ai demandé les jours et horaires LJV 8h/19h et 1 Mardi tous les 15 jours 3 h .... donc j’ai vite compris que l’AM avait trouvé mieux évidemment.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Octobre 2022)

Et je rajouterai également que vous n'avez aucune excuse a trouvé si vous voulez rompre l'engagement réciproque
Si vous vous êtes rendu compte de certaines choses au fur et à mesure des visites pas de soucis
On peut changer d'avis
Mais oui vous lui devez 1/2 mois de salaire
L'engagement réciproque n'a pas été remplie correctement la faute à qui ? 
Pierre ou Paul on s'en fiche
Prenez le minimum syndical
De toute manière vous lui devez c'est la loi


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Thony, je trouve cela un peu difficile pour votre assistante maternelle d'être jugée sur des on-dits, puis la propreté du logement alors que visiblement c'était ok lors de la visite et que ce soit quasi le seul motif de rupture. Et par dessus le marché, la pauvre il n'y a pas le taux horaire sur l'engagement réciproque. A proprement parlé, elle ne vous a rien fait de mal puisqu'elle n'a pas encore accueilli votre enfant, et que vous ne le saurez probablement jamais puisque vous avez décidé de changer d'avis. Je peux comprendre aussi votre changement si vous n'aviez finalement pas le bon feeling et que visiblement cela se passe mieux avec une autre ass mat. Apparemment vous connaissiez tout de même son taux horaire, puisque vous en aviez parlé. Par courtoisie, je prendrai ce taux horaire pour se baser sur le 1/2 salaire que vous lui devez. Après oui, vous pouvez demander des renseignements à l'inspection du travail, le RPE, votre avocat, peut-être qu'ils auront un avis là-dessus. Mais peut-être qu'aux prud'hommes, si elle a apporte la preuve que vous connaissiez son tarif, vous lui serez redevables aussi. A vous de voir. Mais vraiment je vous conseille d'être honnête avec elle, car même si elle ne se défend pas, cela vous retombera un jour par un autre biais avec une autre personne.


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je persiste à me montrer moins partiale que vous.... Peut-être parce que j'ai vu une situation similaire par chez moi...
Les parents avaient vu une ass mat, avaient décidé de signer avec elle. La date d'accueil approchait, l'ass mat devenait moins facilement joignable. Les parents se sont donc dit qu'ils allaient aller la voir car le début d'accueil approchait et ils en étaient à se demander si elle était toujours OK.
Ils sont arrivés devant chez l'Ass Mat, ils l'ont aperçue de loin un peu "énervée" contre les enfants.... Elle criait, leur parlait mal.....
Ils ont attendu que tous les enfants soient partis puis ils ont sonné. Elle leur a ouvert la porte, un grand verre de pastis à la main (il était 18h). Alors OK on peut prendre l'apéro.. mais bon !!!
Je peux vous dire que ça a refroidi les parents.
Je ne sais plus s'ils avaient signé un ER ou pas... Mais juste pour vous dire que des PE peuvent en fin de compte avoir des doutes avérés.
Ils ont demandé à l'ass mat pourquoi elle ne répondait pas aux messages,  lui ont demandé si elle était toujours OK pour l'accueil....
Elle leur a bafouillé un truc qu'ils n'ont même pas compris. Et après un court échange il a été convenu qu'il n'y aurait pas de suite donné pour l'accueil. Personne n'a rien versé à l'autre.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91, ça n'a rien à voir ! 
Si on relit les posts de ce parent on y lit tout et son contraire ! Ce qui interpelle c'est qu'elle dit que c'est suite à un passage chez l'ass mat qu'elle a tiqué sur les conditions d'hygiène par exemple alors qu'au premier rendez vous tout était nickel. Hors nous lisons dans un autre post que ce deuxième rendez vous n'avait pas eu lieu à l'improviste mais à une date proposée par l'ass mat. Quel intérêt de recevoir une seconde fois ce parent en choisissant la date et en l'accueillant dans une maison sale ? Ça ne tient pas la route ! 
Entre une potentielle maison "sale" et une ass mat pochetrone il y a quand même un grand écart que je ne permettrait pas par peur d'un claquage !


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

La maman explique qu'elle s'est mal exprimée en disant "à l'improviste".. Que c'est plus "au dernier moment"..
Pourquoi l'ass mat demanderait aux parents de passer si sa maison est crado... ? ?. P'être pour les dissuader de l'embaucher finalement.....
Elle ne voulait peut-être plus de ce contrat et espérait que les PE rompent l'engagement réciproque pour que ce ne soit pas elle qui doive les indemniser....
Par chez moi il y en a tellement qui ont l'esprit tordu que ça peut être une possibilité.....
Moi si je signe un ER et qu'ensuite les PE essaient de me joindre je leur réponds..... Je ne fait pas la morte...


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Et bien ! Et un parent tordu ça n'arrive pas ? Dans tous les cas l'accueil n'a pas débuté. A part un engagement réciproque rien n'est acté. Maison propre ou pas, c'est bien le parent qui décide de le rompre. Et comme ni vous, ni moi ne sommes l'inspecteur Colombo nous devons nous en tenir aux faits et non nous inventer des films ! La partie qui décide de rompre l'engagement réciproque doit dédommager l'autre. Les seules clauses exoneratoires sont un retrait d'agrément .... Pas une possible maison sale !


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

La maman n'a jamais dit qu'elle ne paierai pas si elle doit quelque chose.
Elle voulait juste savoir comment ça se passait vu que l'engagement est quasiment vide d'info.
Je constate juste que vous prenez fait et causes pour l'ass mat alors qu'effectivement on n'a pas tous les tenants et aboutissants.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je dis juste que c'est celui qui rompt l'engagement réciproque, sauf dans le cadre d'une  cause exoneratoire,   qui doit dédommager l'autre et que comme aucun tarif horaire n'est précisé sur le document, il faudrait se baser sur le minimum horaire légal.
Et ceci hors de toute élucubrations sur une maison sale, une ass mat qui n'a rien à voir avec l'histoire qui crie sur des enfants et qui termine sa journée en tournant au Ricard.


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

ce qui m'a agacé, c'est que la maman (ou le papa, on ne sait pas trop) c'est agacée d'une réponse qui était tout à fait en adéquation avec les infos donnée par le PE, cela m'a donné le doute sur sa bonne foi, ce n'est qu'après avoir montré de l'agacement qu'elle a modifié ses infos.
Je ne dis pas que ce PE est forcément en tort, mais au vu de son attitude, je me pose des questions.
J'ai été lachée en septembre, dès le premier jour d'accueil, alors que j'avais juste rappelé au papa des règles bien expliquée sur 3 RDV et indiquées dans mon projet d'accueil, et qu'ils ne respectaient pas,  je me dis que pour justifier un licenciement si rapide, ils ont du bien grossir les traits.


----------



## piwonski (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
L'engagement réciproque est obligatoire ?


----------



## abelia (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, non il n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Non bien sûr. Il acte de l'accord entre les parties d'une embauche à compter d'une certaine date et sur des bases horaires et nombre de semaines travaillées précisées sur le document. Ce n'est donc pas un contrat.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Non jamais obligatoire (je n'en n'ai jamais fait).
L'ER ne garantie qu'une seule chose: que la partie qui refuse de signer un contrat à telle date devra une indemnité à l'autre.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon, tant que l'on n'a pas l'autre son de cloche on ne saura jamais vraiment, mais je pense Nanou que votre exemple est très différent, vous parlez d'une assistante maternelle maltraitante et qui boit pendant l'accueil. Ici ce n'est pas le cas, les on-dit ne sont pas valables, les seuls reproches sont qu'elle ne répondait pas trop, qu'elle se montrait distante (c'est assez subjectif cette notion) et qu'une fois son logement n'était pas très propre (encore une fois ça peut être subjectif). Donc c'est tout de même assez loin de votre exemple. Après finalement peu importe les motifs, et s'ils sont réels ou non, celui qui décide de rompre est dans le devoir de payer l'autre partie.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Piwonski

Alors il y a les POUR et les CONTRE engagement réciproque

Perso j’en ai toujours fait et mes collègues idem. Pour être sûre d’avoir le contrat horaires’ Etc ... nous signons et SURTOUT 1/2 mois de salaire brut est réglé soit par chèque, soit ... MON CAS et idem mes collègues autour de moi, par virement instantané depuis le 1er confinement. Aucun désistement déclaré suite aux ER signés.

Les employeurs y réfléchissent à 2 fois. Une assurance pour les 2 parties. Par contre on essaye de les faire signer pas avant mars si possible.


----------

